
Show HN: Ditto, chat anonymously with strangers in Messenger - gregjw
https://sudo.glitch.me/ditto
======
haburka
Definitely an interesting service. I appreciate the functionality that you can
cram into a Facebook messenger bot. It's given people km the marketing team an
impetus to program which is always appreciated. They don't ask for as much
stuff once they know how hard it is.

